# What a good ski rack and yak rack



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Just ordered up a thule esxporter truck rack for my tacoma, now I need to get my ski rack for rods and something to hold down the yak. What your suggestions?

Question: Can you put a six ski rack and have room for a yak, or do you have to get the four ski rack to have room for yak?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

that'll depend on how long a cross bar you have... I have a Yakima system on mine with a 6 pack rack and have plenty of room with the 60" bars...

you still in the CG?... tendin bouys on the big muddy?...


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Not the same rack, but similar. It holds the yak and ski rack (I think its a Powderhound) fine, although you may need longer bolts for the ski rack.

http://ryderracks.com/rod-racks/beach-fishing-rod-holder/


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> that'll depend on how long a cross bar you have... I have a Yakima system on mine with a 6 pack rack and have plenty of room with the 60" bars...
> 
> you still in the CG?... tendin bouys on the big muddy?...


Yea they still got me scrapen, painten, and pushen buoys on the Mississippi. Should be back east in march and hopefully stay back east. The Midwest Sucks!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

EDM I got the Thules, if you get the 58 inch bars which are offered you will have no problem... Glad ya went with thule, yakima's have a round bar system and are a PITA... I have seen gear move on them, the main reason I went with thule. I can run 2 yaks or 1 yak and a ski rack, or 1 yak and a surfboard.... 

JAM


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I run the Thule rack on mine. As Jam said the square bars are very secure. I run the kayak rack and the six ski rack for rods.


----------

